# Technical Terror



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice job ronhurst! I'm looking forward to seeing your how-to's.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks. I will try to get some up ASAP.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

I reworked the site and added some things. The first how to will be the reaper prop.
It is in progress and should be done in about a week.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Great job, Ron! Looking good! Looking forward to those tutorials, too.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Autumn Dreams, the first one is ready. I will be posting new ones soon so check back often to see whats new.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Ron is that a husky air compressor,and what ever model it is ,do you like its operation,and it is reasonably quiet?


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry Marksin, I didn't see your question till now. No its not a husky. To tell the truth I dont remember what it is. I got it at Lowes a few years ago. It has been great but its loud.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Site updated with a new game.

http://www.piczo.com/TechnicalTerror?g=17230526&cr=1

Can you figure this one out?


----------

